#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Adaptando um nobreak para 12 horas de bateria

## w4rh4ck3r

.
Em auxílio ao nosso amigo *jhonnyp*, que solicitou informação a esse respeito, em outro tópico; apresento minha opinião, que talvez possa ajudar outros interessados também...

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Primeiramente, use um *nobreak com saída de onda senoidal*, pois os comuns, não oferecem qualidade de alimentação perfeita, sujeitando o MK a falhas e travamentos, muitas vezes inexplicáveis. Segundo experiência de vários outros colegas, o MK é bastante sensível a esses transeuntes na rede elétrica; resolvendo-se tais problemas com *nobreak senoidal*.

Um nobreak senoidal controlado digitalmente, fornece energia *totalmente estabilizada* em sua saída e com uma *forma de onda perfeita*, mesmo na presença de alimentação da rede elétrica e mediante os mais diversos tipos de oscilação dessa rede. Isso é praticamente impossível de se conseguir com nobreaks não-senoidais ou estabilizadores de tensão de baixo custo.

A propósito, estabilizador de voltagem *de verdade* - também chamado de "condicionador de voltagem" - custa bastante caro, até mais que um nobreak senoidal pequeno. Digo "de verdade" pois eu não utilizo e sou totalmente contra a utilização desses "estabilizadores" de plástico, de baixo custo.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Adquira um nobreak com potência suficiente para alimentar os equipamentos destinados, mas dê preferência aos de 1200 VA que utilizam 2 baterias internas em série, *funcionando em 24 volts*.

Dê preferência para aqueles que possuam "entrada" para bateria externa, o que é bastante comum. Conheço alguns de 1200VA que aceitam baterias de até 80 Ah. Essa potência nominal diz respeito a 1 bateria com até essa potência total, ou um conjunto de baterias somando até o máximo dessa amperagem, mas pode-se instalar bateria(s) com amperagem muito maior nessa entrada, ao que o nobreak simplesmente demorará mais para recarregá-las quando da descarga das mesmas.

Atente para a voltagem utilizada nessa entrada externa: nobreaks maiores, que aceitam maior quantidade de baterias, normalmente possuem essa entrada de 24 volts, devendo ser respeitada quando da instalação do conjunto de baterias !
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Evite usar baterias automotivas*. Bateria não é tudo igual: as automotivas não foram projetadas para essa finalidade, funcionando, mas com vida útil reduzida. O ideal são "*baterias estacionárias*", como as "12 volts X 7 Ah" usadas em nobreak. Existem dessas com maior amperagem, até mais de 100 Ah, usado em inversores, nobreaks e iluminação de emergência profissionais, mas o *preço se torna inviável*. Sugiro a utilização em "*série e paralelo*" de várias baterias de 7 Ah, na quantia necessária para o tempo em questão - lembrando que a combinação dessas deve obedecer a voltagem de entrada do nobreak (preferivelmente 24 volts).
-------------------------------------------------------------
Agora vamos a parte mais delicada: improvisar um nobreak barato (*senoidal de 1200 VA e 24 volts*, de preferência), para sustentar o MK por umas 12 horas.

Primeiramente, escolha o tipo de bateria padronizada que irá utilizar . Nada de misturar bateria de carro com bateria selada, novas com usadas ou marcas e modelos diferentes.

Sugiro retirar a bateria interna do nobreak, instalando apenas as externas, para facilitar futuras trocas das mesmas e "padronizar" o sistema. 

Se o nobreak não possuir entrada para bateria externa, deverá ser adaptado um conector externo no nobreak, ligando-o aos pólos da bateria original, retirada do interior (atenção para a polaridade).

*Será necessário uma grande quantidade de baterias para 12 horas de uso sem energia !* 

Para se estimar quantas baterias serão necessárias, somente testando "na prática" mesmo, com uma bateria totalmente carregada, do tipo a ser utilizada, depois fazendo a conta da amperagem da mesma pelo tempo de duração da mesma. Se for utilizar do tipo selada 12 volts X 7 ampéres (de nobreak mesmo), acredito que será necessário umas 20 ou mais (desculpe, mas estou chutando...)

Outro problema será quanto ao recarregamento das mesmas pelo próprio nobreak. 

Quando o mesmo possui conector para bateria externa e indica a máxima amperagem a ser utilizada nessa bateria externa; refere-se a capacidade do nobreak em aplicar carga a mesma, num determinado espaço de tempo. Se deixarmos por vários dias, é possível carregar maior quantidade de baterias com esse mesmo nobreak, somente necessitará maior tempo para repor essa carga.

Normalmente, os nobreaks possuem um "*trim-pot*" interno de ajuste da carga da bateria, originalmente ajustado para carga nominal da bateria original. As vezes possuí 2 ajustes: um para a *voltagem de carga* e outro para a *corrente de carga*.

A voltagem máxima de carga das baterias normalmente encontra-se escrita na mesma, ou em sua documentação. Depois de instalada todas as baterias, deve-se ajustar o trim-pot de *voltagem de carga* do nobreak para algo em torno de *14 volts*, e o de *corrente de carga* para um valor *o mais elevado possível*. 

Então, teste na prática: com as baterias totalmente carregadas, desligue a rede elétrica e verifique o tempo de duração das mesmas. Quando o sistema desligar por falta de bateria, iremos medir qual a corrente de carga que o nobreak consegue aplicar nas baterias.

Para tanto, é necessário utilizar um multímetro, de preferência digital (pode ser esses de 15 a 20 reais); *cortando e interrompendo* um dos fios que interliga o nobreak às baterias externas - apenas 1 dos fios, positivo ou negativo, tanto faz - ao que ligamos o multímetro *em série*, ou seja, cada ponta de prova do multímetro em um dos fios interrompidos.

Dessa forma, o multímetro funcionará como uma "ponte" (grosso modo, como se o multímetro fosse um "fusível") fechando o fio interrompido. Se as pontas estiverem invertidas, a medição será perfeita, apenas apresentando um sinal de - (menos, ou negativo) antes do número medido.

Deverá ser ajustado para medir corrente ou ampéres "CC" ou "DCA" (corrente contínua), que é o tipo de alimentação utilizado, e nunca CA (corrente alternada). Ajusta-se, inicialmente para uma corrente de 10 Ampéres, reduzindo para uma escala menor, se for constatado demasiado esse fundo de escala.

Religue a energia e verifique qual a corrente de carga aplicada as baterias . Teoricamente, o tempo necessário para a carga total das baterias será a soma da amperagem de todas as baterias dividida por essa corrente de carga; devendo-se estimar uma folga de uns 20% ou 30% nesse tempo de carga, para termos certeza que as mesmas encontram-se com plena carga.

Desligue o multímetro e religue as baterias para recarregá-las. Acredito que o nobreak carregará as baterias dentro de umas 48 horas ou mais (carga lenta, a melhor forma de aumentar a durabilidade das baterias). 

Caso esse tempo for considerado demasiadamente longo, é possível a instalação de um "carregador flutuante" externo, ligado a essas baterias, para ajudar o nobreak nessa tarefa; mas acredito que não será necessário.

----------------------------------------------------------------
Se quiser mesmo esse sistema, adquira o nobreak e faça os testes (pode ser em outro micro, pois o consumo deve ser aproximado), com as baterias originais para estimar quanto tempo dura, comparando com a amperagem das mesmas. 

Depois, consiga 2 baterias de carro emprestadas para teste (podem ser diferentes mesmo), completamente carregadas, e ligue-as externamente no nobreak. *Atenção para a voltagem*: se o nobreak for *24 volts*, as 2 baterias devem ser *conectadas em série*, e não em paralelo! 

Faça uma estimativa de quantas baterias seriam necessárias, baseando-se na amperagem das baterias testadas e no tempo de utilização.

Posta os resultados, para que outros possam ser fazer proveito de vossas experiências !

----------


## jhonnyp

amigo, nao tenho nem palavras, vc me ajudou muito muito mesmo, vou fazer isso, primeiro passo vou achar um nobreak desses com saida de onda senoidal.

te aviso conforme for os testes,

----------


## VIASATT

Cara será que em vez de fazer essa mão toda, não era de se pensar em substituir o no-break por um gerador, tem uns pra vender á partir de 380,00 (usado). Um ponto negativo do gerador é a partida, não sei se tem como ativá-lo automaticamente na falta de energia. Mas pode também usar o no-breack pra segurar até vc chegar com o gerador. Onde é a base que vc quer instalar? Torre, prédio...

----------


## Bruno

amigo eu uso um da sms net III com saída de onda senoidal
de 1400 ele aceita bateria ate 80Ah

tenho um fornecedor bom para bateria estacionaria 260 reais a de 70Ah

eu uso uma de 90Ah

----------


## Josue Guedes

Nem sempre a bateria determina a autonomia do NoBreak, e claro que melhora e muito. Para maiores autonomias faça um inestimento maior ou utilize geradores. Palavras de um engenheiro da TsShara, quando fiz um curso na fábrica deles.

----------


## jhonnyp

gerador a diesel ou a gasolina, é isso?, vou ver os preços enquanto procuro meu nobreak com onda senoidal

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

> amigo eu uso um da sms net III com saída de onda senoidal
> de 1400 ele aceita bateria ate 80Ah
> 
> tenho um fornecedor bom para bateria estacionaria 260 reais a de 70Ah
> 
> eu uso uma de 90Ah


Bateria *estacionária*? Do tipo *padrão, própria para uso em nobreaks* e similares?

Se for desse tipo, e *não* automotiva, esta é a bateria ideal ! 

Mas acredito que para 12 horas, serão necessárias mais de uma bateria dessas...

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

> gerador a diesel ou a gasolina, é isso?, vou ver os preços enquanto procuro meu nobreak com onda senoidal


Você terá disponibilidade para dar partida no gerador *manualmente* logo após a queda de energia? Em caso positivo, seria muito mais viável o gerador, mesmo.

Tais geradores pequenos (acima de 600 VA), realmente custam barato - mesmo novos. Normalmente, são movidos a gasolina, mas *não possuem partida automática*! Podem ser encontrados abundantemente a partir de R$ 360,00, por exemplo, no Mercado Livre:

MercadoLivre: GERADOR PORTÁTIL 950 W R$ 365,99 carregador 12V AQUICOMPRAS - R$ 365.99

Deve se levar em conta que a autonomia do tanque de gasolina original é para aproximadamente 6 horas de funcionamento, podendo-se facilmente adaptar um tanque de maior capacidade. 

Além disso, é importante um pequeno nobreak senoidal, para estabilização da energia elétrica e duração dos primeiros 15 ou 30 minutos *até a partida do gerador*.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Se a intenção for um *gerador com partida elétrica e automático*, o sistema já se tornaria bastante oneroso, inviabilizando sua utilização. 

Um gerador com partida elétrica novo custa em torno de R$3.000,00 ou mais, fora o custo do painel de controle de partida automática . Ve mais detalhes sobre isso nesse produto do Mercado Livre, na seção " *Perguntas ao vendedor* ":

MercadoLivre: GRUPO GERADOR TOYAMA TG 6500 PARTIDA ELETRICA NOVO GARANTIA - R$ 3999.00

Portanto, estude bem o que seria mais viável à sua aplicação.

----------


## Josue Guedes

É, a partida do gerador, é um grande problema mesmo. Bom, estamos falando de 12h de atonomia, é necessário esse tempo todo mesmo? Para isso tudo acho que é só mesmo gerador, um Nobreak para isso é muito caro. Para uma autonomia menor, sugiro o Noreak da APC, conheço um modelo o SUA 1500, é senoidal, muito bom, funciona com 24v, 2 baterias internas de 12v em serie, só não sei a capacidade delas, mais são bem maiores do que as convencionais 7AmpH. este Nobreak custa menos que R$1.000, acho que para uma CPU com MK e mais swtich deve segurar umas 2 ou 3 hs. Difícil depois é trocar as baterias, pois são caras e difícil de achar, só achamos para trocar com revendas da APC. Para reparo do inversor, tive a oportunidade de consertar um não foi muito fácil.

----------


## jhonnyp

amigos, como é dado a partida nele, é algo tipo cordinha que tem que puxar, ou é um botão que se aperta. por que eu fiz aqui um negocio com uma discador gsm e um celular que eu desligo e ligo qualquer equipamento por celular, dai seria viavel.

----------


## jhonnyp

inclusive esta discadora me avisa quando acaba a energia, dai sei que teria que ligar o gerador.

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

> amigos, como é dado a partida nele, é algo tipo cordinha que tem que puxar, ou é um botão que se aperta. por que eu fiz aqui um negocio com uma discador gsm e um celular que eu desligo e ligo qualquer equipamento por celular, dai seria viavel.


*Dê uma olhada nos 2 links que eu lhe passei há pouco*, do Mercado Livre. O proieiro, é um gerador comum, de R$ 365,00 e *partida na cordinha*.

O segundo, um de R$ 3.999,00 (mas de potência muito alta, muito aquém do necessário), mas *com partida elétrica* - ou seja, "no botão", como você disse.

No seu caso, o ideal seria encontrar um gerador pequeno, de baixa potência mas *com partida elétrica*. 

Novamente eu insisto: procura no Mercado Livre !!! 

MercadoLivre Brasil - gerador (Agro, Indústria e Comércio) - Onde comprar e vender de Tudo.

Entre em contato com os vendedores que vendem geradores baratos (de preferência os com maior quantidade de qualificações), e pergunte se eles não tem um *gerador pequeno com partida elétrica*.

Não se esqueça de postar aquí para o pessoal.
-----------------------------------------
Mais um detalhe: já pensei em adaptar partida elétrica em gerador comum, mas é bastante complicado - e ficaria muito "gambiarra", sujeito a falhas...

----------


## jhonnyp

opa eu nao tinha visto os links, vou dar uma pesquisada e posto aqui

----------


## Josue Guedes

Cara, não sei sobre geradores não, mais como nosso amigo w4rh disse partida elétrica é caro. acho que os mais baratos é cordinha mesmo, até mesmo porque se for apenas apertar um botão pode-se facilmente implementar um circuito para automatizar a partida na falta de energia. Aqui, tem muitos fabricantes de nobreaks nacionais que tem produtos bons, recentemente fiz manutenção em Nobreak de fabricação nacional, era de um supermercado na minha cidade, tinha 5 caixas pindurados nele, acho que segurava isso tudo por uns 30 min, Nobreak de 5kva se não me engano, para uma máquina só deve aguentar bastante tempo, não lembro a marca mais no Google vc acha fácil alguns fabricantes.

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

O mais barato que encontrei foi esse:

WINTON - Gerador Diesel 2000W Branco Mod. BD 2500 Partida Elétrica

Parece que é difícil gerador pequeno com partida elétrica... a maioria é grande; sendo que o menor que encontrei foi esse a diesel, de 2.000 Watts por R$ 2.698,00.

A gasolina (cujo motor é mais barato) só encontrei acima de 3.500 W, a um preço maior que esse.

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> amigos, como é dado a partida nele, é algo tipo cordinha que tem que puxar, ou é um botão que se aperta. por que eu fiz aqui um negocio com uma discador gsm e um celular que eu desligo e ligo qualquer equipamento por celular, dai seria viavel.


Cara, muito bom essa. será que tem como passar esse esquema aí, ligar e desligar um rele remoto, gostei da idéia, iria resolver um problema meu também, pq tenho um nobreak inteligente na minha torre e se isso der certo é só eu colocar outro nobreak e quando faltar energia é só gerenciar o primeiro e quando estiver acabando a bateria dele eu aciono o segundo via remoto.

AriDiretoTelecom

----------


## jhonnyp

tem sim
assim que eu pegar na mao te digo que coisas vai
mas ja te adianto custara uns 180,00 pra fazer isso, pois tem que comprar o celular tbem, a nao ser que vc pegue um usado é claro. como vc acompanha o uso do nobreak? ele ta em um pc com windows? ou pelo mikrotik? nunca vi como funciona esse negocio de nobreak inteligene.

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

Os nobreaks inteligente vem com uma saída serial RS232 e um cabo pra ser conectado no PC juntamente com um software do fabricante, que pode suportar varias versões de sistemas operacionais ( Windows, MacOS, Linux e outros ). Esse software é quem vai monitorar o nobreak. Varia de fabricante pra fabricante, mas geralmente ele monitora tensão de entrada e saída, carga da bateria, tempo de uso restante da bateria em função da carga usada, e faz shutdown no servidor em caso da bateria chegar a 5 ou 10% de carga e a energia ainda não voltou. Eu uso Powered mas tem varios fabricantes com modelos bons (custo x benefício ).

*Ari Direto Telecom*
19 34684000 MSN [email protected]

----------


## maxtex

qual o problema de se usar bateria de carro??? usamos este tipo de bateria de 45A em nobreaks SMS de 600VA, realiznado um aligação direta nele (não sou eu que faço, é um eletricista amigo meu)...e deu certinho até hoje (já nos salvou umas 3 vezes) sendo duas vezes tempo superior a 3 horas segurando uma maquina com MK.. grato

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

> qual o problema de se usar bateria de carro??? usamos este tipo de bateria de 45A em nobreaks SMS de 600VA, realiznado um aligação direta nele (não sou eu que faço, é um eletricista amigo meu)...e deu certinho até hoje (já nos salvou umas 3 vezes) sendo duas vezes tempo superior a 3 horas segurando uma maquina com MK.. grato


*Vou tentar explicar que definitivamente, bateria não é tudo igual !*

Primeiramente, caro companheiro *maxtex*, poderia nos informar quanto tempo já usou essa bateria, ou seja, será que após um ano de uso, a mesma ainda sustenta o nobreak por umas 3 horas? Em caso afirmativo, por gentileza, revele-nos a marca e o modelo dessas baterias, pois pode ser alguma tecnologia nova, que funcione perfeitamente como as estacionárias !!!

Bateria de carro é projetada para carga e descarga continuadamente, não possuindo as características de uma *bateria estacionária*.

Experimente deixar um automóvel parado por uns 6 meses, principalmente no inverno: quando tentar dar partida novamente, além da bateria estar completamente descarregada, provavelmente estará inutilizada; ou seja, ou não vai recarregar, ou não vai "segurar carga" por muito tempo. Isto se deve ao fato desse tipo de bateria "*endurecer as placas*" quando não em uso contínuo. 

Esse tipo de bateria, pode receber carga rápida, com alta corrente (a partir do alternador do carro), e suportar picos de descarga de altíssima corrente, como o motor de partida e até mesmo um "curto circuito", além de poder ser totalmente descarregada - *sem afetar sua vida útil*. Mas caso seja instalada em circuíto que não sofra constante carga e descarga, com altas correntes, ocorre o tal fenômeno de *endurecimento das placas*... 

Tenho mais de 15 anos de experiência na prática (tô ficando "véio", 32 anos...), usando *ambos os tipos* em nobreak e principalmente em alarmes residenciais (na época, não havia baterias estacionárias, eram raras e caras) e posso afirmar *com conhecimento de causa*: as automotivas funcionavam por uns *6 a 12 meses*, no máximo, e trocando por estacionária, durava de *3 a 6 anos*. 

Informo que, antigamente, já instalei mais de 100 baterias de carro e moto, seladas ou "com água" em sistemas funcionando de forma *estacionária*, retirando todas dentro dessa média de tempo, pois *não "seguravam carga"* de forma satisfatória...

Já as baterias *estacionárias*, são *projetadas especificamente* para a utilização em nobreak, inversores, iluminação de emergência, sistemas de alarme, etc.; onde está sujeita a permanecer com carga completa, sem ser utilizada, por longos períodos de tempo. Suportam apenas "carga lenta", deteriorando-se mais rapidamente quando aplicado "carga rápida" à mesma; além de *não suportar picos de alta corrente*.

*Detalhe importante*: toda e qualquer bateria estacionária *não pode ser totalmente descarregada!*  Se a carga zerar completamente, vindo a "zero volts", nenhuma dessas baterias pode ser recarregada novamente - ou seja, "zerou" a carga totalmente, perdeu a bateria (mesmo que seja nova). Isso demonstra que ela é totalmente diferente das baterias automotivas, que podem ser descarregadas totalmente e voltar a ser recarregadas sem problemas.

Espero que essas experiências seja de alguma ajuda aos interessados - exceto para algum incrédulo (ou teimoso) que duvide e ainda queira conferir na prática !

Qualquer dúvida, estamos aí !
.

----------


## Josue Guedes

O grande problema que eu vejo em aumentar as baterias, é que na maioria das vezes os usuário confunde autonomia e capacidade de carga. Se você aumentar suas baterias esperando maior autonomia no caso de falta de energia você poderá conseguir um resultado bom como foi relatado acima pelo maxtex. Mais o perigo disso é você exceder a potência de saída do NoBreak, no exemplo acima nosso amigo disse usar apenas uma CPU com MK, nesse caso ele não passou dos 600VA do NoBreak SMS dele. Se o usuário instalar baterias fortes e colocar uma carga acima da saída do Nobreak certamente vai queimar o inversor. Isso é válido tanto para baterias automotivas e estacionárias.

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

*Muito bem lembrado, e muito bem exposto !!!*

A *potência de saída dos nobreaks* *não são ampliadas*, independente da quantidade de baterias que se utilize. 

O que se consegue é apenas o aumento da autonomia, ou seja, da quantidade de horas que o nobreak vai alimentar a carga quando da falta de energia.

*Muita atenção:* *a carga alimentada nunca deve ultrapassar a capacidade de saída do nobreak, em VA.* 

Na prática, utilizo até 2 CPU's (sem monitor) em nobreaks de 600 VA, e nunca tive problemas... 

.

----------


## jhonnyp

pessoal só para comunicar eu nao fiz os teste pois onde montei minha torre, instalaram um gerador a diesel com controlador automatico e tudo mais, tem la agora 30 baterias 100 estacionarias e um motor de SCANIA, hehe e um tanque de nao sei se é 100 ou 200 litros mas é bem grande. é de uma empresa que nao pode ficar sem energia nunca. e eu peguei energia dela. agora vou colocar um nobreak 1300 VA só para guentar os 30 segundo que demora para o gerador entrar em açao.

----------


## VIASATT

Muito bom, vai ter sorte assin lá na... :Big Grin:

----------

